
Netflix put out 90,000 minutes of original series, movies in 2018 - jmsflknr
https://qz.com/1505030/keeping-up-with-netflix-originals-is-basically-a-part-time-job-now/
======
zapzupnz
And the majority of it, absolutely pish. Plenty of low budget films full of
F-grade actors that not even Hallmark would've touched.

~~~
brianwawok
But it hits some sweet niches!

I have found some sweet niche shows. Not big enough to get a network to drop
money on it. But enough myself and I’m sure some others did.

I only watch a few hours a week so I don’t need 600 amazing shows. I need like
5 sweet shows a year to tide me over between game of thrones and Silicon
Valley.

~~~
zapzupnz
I'm generally the same. Basically, everything is filler until Doctor Who comes
out. I've been enjoying some original comedies like Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt,
Good News, and some others; but a lot of the rest of the "originals" I like
are really just coproductions of continuations of shows that existed on other
networks, like Rita and Midnight Diner.

------
raylangivens
I am not entirely sold on Netflix Originals. The way a network grows, NTFLX is
a network, is by creating quality content that stands the test of time. Great
works of art that you constantly want to re-watch Mad Men, The Sopranos, The
Wire, BB etc.

Name one show on NTFLX that you want to re-watch 5-6 years from now. They
produce good content, its good enough for streaming in one day but is it worth
revisiting in the long-term, does it get you excited about any other future
projects ? Hell ,no.

This is incredibly subjective, I live in India and found that I was using it
less and less even though I was keeping the subscription on. I have Prime
Video and Hotstar, Hotstar is a shitty streaming service but they have license
to content from HBO and FX and they have live streaming for EPL & Bundesliga
my main reason for subscribing.

I cancelled my NTFLX subscription a few days ago. I might switch it on for a
couple of months, when I its off-season for live sports, but otherwise I
intend to use it sparingly until they start producing quality content, which I
have a high bar for.

~~~
notafraudster
Mad Men didn't even have an audience when it aired (<2 million viewers most
episodes), and airs on a network that likely won't exist in 5-6 years (or at
least won't be producing new content), so it's not super clear to me what your
point is about those shows as evidence of how a network grows. The way a
network grows is by producing content people want to watch, whether that's
disposable content made to last a minute or content made to last the test of
time. HBO isn't growing because people are subscribing to watch Sopranos re-
runs.

Past reporting suggests churn in most subscription content services is very
low, so your Netflix cancellation may be unusual. I'd also add that exclusive
content is one part of the story, but there's also a lot of licensed content
that's very good on Netflix as on other services.

But for what it is worth, I would rank the following Netflix originals to be
"top tier" within their genre -- some of these genres lend themselves more to
rewatching than others, and some are closer to my taste than others, some held
up in quality through their run more than others, so in a sense I am ranking
shows based on their peak quality --

Orange is the New Black; Bloodline; Stranger Things; The Crown; Gilmore Girls
AYITL; The OA; A Series of Unfortunate Events; Mindhunter; The Haunting of
Hill House; Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt; Master of None; Love; Lady Dynamite;
Santa Clarita Diet; GLOW; American Vandal; Maniac; Bojack Horseman; F is for
Family; Disenchantment; Hilda; Dark; The Rain; Elite; Chef's Table; Making a
Murderer; Shot in the Dark; Wormwood; Wild Wild Country; Salt Fat Acid Heat;
Queer Eye; The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell; My Next Guest Needs
No Introduction; Lilyhammer; Terrace House; Alias Grace; The End of the
Fucking World; Collateral; Wanderlust; Longmire; Black Mirror; Comedians in
Cars Getting Coffee.

In addition to these, the following shows are Netflix originals in my region,
indicating that although someone else initially funded them, Netflix bought
them for exclusive distribution here, and also meet the above requirements:

Babylon Berlin; Bodyguard; Casé; Crashing; Cuckoo; Derry Girls; The Great
British Baking Show; Happy!; Happy Valley; The Investigator; Peaky Blinders;
River.

I have pretty broad taste in TV and watch a lot of TV while I am programming
or running data analysis, so maybe the breadth of stuff I include here is
surprising to most. But to the extent your post is a useful anecdote about how
Netflix has no great shows, I'm responding to your challenge to "Name one
show" that would meet that criteria.

(These are TV shows only, not films. I haven't really liked many Netflix
original films although there are a few I would say are great, like Okja and
Roma)

~~~
raylangivens
Of all the shows you mentioned the only ones I have watched is, OITB (left it
at after watching S04 I think), Master of None (both the seasons), I realise
that its a drama that leans toward being a rom-com but I do not watch rom-coms
at all. Kudos to Mindhunter, indeed that was entertaining and right in my
ballpark. Liked House of cards till the time Spacey was there, S06
disappointed me. Season 1 of Making a Murderer was outstanding, season 2
didn't catch my interest. Also the last comedy I watched end-to-end I think
was Entourage (which was produced by HBO), The Office (US) and Parks And
Recreation, not surprisingly Netflix doesn't stream any of these in my region,
Prime Video does the last two and Hotstar streams Entourage.

These are good shows not great ones like The Wire, The Sopranos, Mad Men, BB,
Six Feet Under you know about the stuff that critics rave about etc. I don't
care if Birdbox was watched by all of Netflix's subscribers, thats precisely
the sort of thing that I don't watch the majority of the time, you watch that
thing once and you forget that you ever watched it again. I'm now on probably
my sixth or seventh rewatch of The Wire, that should tell you something about
my viewing habits and why Netflix's content just doesn't work for me. I don't
expect a network to consistenly churn out shows like that but at least some of
the shows should be somewhere close to that level which HBO continues to do
with The Deuce, Succession, True Detective(I know they fucked the dog on S02)
etc.

Also you have the time to watch ALL of that, I don't. I work in tech too, I
have an hour on weekdays and maybe 2-3 on weekends for leisure, so its only
natural that I would be picky about what I watch, the absolute best, currently
that would mean shows like The Americans, Escape from Dannemora and shows from
the past like Halt and Catch Fire(from AMC), Six feet under, Deadwood which
not surpisingly were also made by HBO. Netflix doesn't stream any of that.

I also don't understand how you think AMC won't exist, are they going to be
insolvent ? Doesn't look like it, they have a cash-cow in The Walking Dead(I
only watched till S06 then got bored) They got two of the best TV shows I
liked BB and BCS, BCS is gonna kill it in the next season. They also produced
The Terror, a brilliant mini-series which Netflix didn't stream as well and
again Prime Video did. As a viewer I don't care about Netflix's subscriber
numbers or HBO's lack thereof, I want to watch content I like which sadly
Netflix doesn't produce on a consistent basis, this is entirely subjective and
I realise that I might be one of the edge-cases in all the millenials when I
say Netflix don't tickly my fancy.

I'm not biased towards HBO, hell HBO doesn't even stream in my country, I'm
incredibly picky about what I watch since I'm short on time, Netflix churns
out a LOT of shows, its only natural that some of them turn out to be
brilliant and some of them indeed are, but the rest, like 90% of the shows are
just average, they don't work for me, I simply do not have the time to watch
them.

In that sense, Netflix is like the Y-Combinator of producing original content.
You produce(invest in) hundreds of TV shows(startups) and hope one of them
makes it big (becomes a unicorn) and the rest of them, well they would be
probably cease to exist after some time.

------
FlyMoreRockets
90,000 minutes is 1500 hours, or if you watched 40 hours of Netflix original
content every week, 37.5 weeks of content.

------
rurban
No to forget that it would have dominated Cannes 2018, if the french producers
wouldn't have fought them to death. And then subsequently dominated the Venice
Film Festival with 3 of its most important prices going to Netflix movies:
Roma, Ballad of Buster Scruggs, On my skin.

------
King-Aaron
I just want the same content in Aus as the guys in the US get. It's utterly
shit here.

~~~
napsterbr
VPN to the rescue! I use a third party VPN and Netflix does not complain.
Spinning up a VM and proxying with SOCKS should also do the trick.

